# Grapes for Sale - MO



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 20, 2010)

For those of you who are making wine from grapes - here are some places that you can get them:

Herman, MO - St Charles, MO (Vidal Blanc and Norton)
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/1839866161.html

St. Francios Vinyards - Bonne Terre, MO - take your pick - he has a lot to offer.
http://www.stfrancoisvineyard.com/


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 17, 2010)

St. Francios Vinyards - Bonne Terre, MO is harvesting the grapes on Labor Day weekend.

Chardonel brix reading was a little low 21.5 - 22.0 and the acid level was still a bit high 1.0. So they are not quite ready but will be come labor day.

Don't have any seyval readings yet - but should have them shortly.


----------



## Racer (Aug 17, 2010)

They also grow good vines there too. Some of my vines and cuttings were bought from them.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 17, 2010)

Racer said:


> They also grow good vines there too. Some of my vines and cuttings were bought from them.



Racer - are you from the area?


----------



## Racer (Aug 17, 2010)

No, not really from the immediate area. I'm 40 miles southwest of Chicago.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 18, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> St. Francios Vinyards - Bonne Terre, MO is harvesting the grapes on Labor Day weekend.
> 
> Chardonel brix reading was a little low 21.5 - 22.0 and the acid level was still a bit high 1.0. So they are not quite ready but will be come labor day.
> 
> Don't have any seyval readings yet - but should have them shortly.



The seyval brix reading is a little behind - it was only at 19.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 18, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> The seyval brix reading is a little behind - it was only at 19.



i've sent them an email...they're only a couple hours northwest of me. thought it might be fun to check out...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 18, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i've sent them an email...they're only a couple hours northwest of me. thought it might be fun to check out...



I might see you there then - i will probably be going 9-3 early morning 7AM.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 18, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I might see you there then - i will probably be going 9-3 early morning 7AM.



dang, jon, i gotta work fri...will be sat. i imagine...still gives me the rest of the weekend for pressing, etc. i've gotta lot of homework!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah i am taking the day off - that gives me 4 days to pick, crush, press, start must.

Oh - i am an early bird BTW .


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 23, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah i am taking the day off - that gives me 4 days to pick, crush, press, start must.
> 
> Oh - i am an early bird BTW .



going sat. only gives me 2 days
is this a pic ur own? we have communicated by email that i am coming on that sat. and that we will talk about some vines, also, when i get there, but i haven't asked any details. 
what grapes u taking home with u?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 23, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> going sat. only gives me 2 days
> is this a pic ur own? we have communicated by email that i am coming on that sat. and that we will talk about some vines, also, when i get there, but i haven't asked any details.
> what grapes u taking home with u?



Yeah - pick your own $.60 per pound.

He will have the crates and harvesting tools for you when picking - you will just need to bring with you containers to take the grapes home in.

There will drinks available - not sure about food.

I am taking Chardonel and Seyval grapes home.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 23, 2010)

FYI

I just talked to St. Francois Vineyards - and they are picking some Chardonel grapes this weekend - they did well this year.

Seyval is still on schedule for labor day weekend.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 23, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> FYI
> 
> I just talked to St. Francois Vineyards - and they are picking some Chardonel grapes this weekend - they did well this year.
> 
> Seyval is still on schedule for labor day weekend.



i think this is going to be a take what i can get kind of trip...
anyone have any seyval advice, lol...
have u done seyval before winemaker?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 23, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i think this is going to be a take what i can get kind of trip...
> anyone have any seyval advice, lol...
> have u done seyval before winemaker?



Nope - but have done a lot of reading up on it - grapeman i think makes it.

i know that you want the acid to be between .75 and .90 and starting SG around 1.095.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 23, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Nope - but have done a lot of reading up on it - grapeman i think makes it.
> 
> i know that you want the acid to be between .75 and .90 and starting SG around 1.095.


i had gotten some info on the s.g. (probably from u, heehee) but have not done my homework on acid/acid tests yet. have u used the acid test strips?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 23, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i had gotten some info on the s.g. (probably from u, heehee) but have not done my homework on acid/acid tests yet. have u used the acid test strips?



I use an acid test kit - and ph strips.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 23, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I use an acid test kit - and ph strips.



gotcha...will check with wineman on the seyval...i will post any info

just bought an acid test kit...i see more posts in my future, lol


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 23, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> gotcha...will check with wineman on the seyval...i will post any info
> 
> just bought an acid test kit...i see more posts in my future, lol



I will attach the recipe and instructions that i am going to use for my seyval grapes tomorrow. I don't have the instructions on this PC.


----------

